# Done



## Kay kay (Mar 3, 2019)

How do I delete this account???!!! This site is just not user friendly!!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

accounts cannot be deleted.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

kay kay, if there is a problem you are having -- post what it is and the folks here can help.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Let us know what the issue is and we'll investigate. 

- JB


----------

